# Injection for Costochondral Junction Syndrome



## coderguy1939

Doctor is inserting the needle at the junction of the first rib and sternum until bone is contacted then injecting Marcaine and Kenalog.  This is not a joint and I can't find a specific code for this type of injection.  I'm looking at 20999 but would appreciate input.


----------



## jgf-CPC

Our system is telling me to look at 20552 and 20553...see what you think of those.


----------



## coderguy1939

Thanks for your response.  Costochondral junction syndrome (Tietze's Syndrome, costochondritis) is an inflammation of the cartilage and bones in the chest wall.  I did look at 20552/53 but that seems to be for muscles.


----------



## nidhim

*costochondral joint injection*

Look for 20600  Arthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection; small joint or bursa (eg, fingers, toes) , Let me know what you think.

Nidhi M, CPC


----------



## Walker22

nidhim said:


> Look for 20600  Arthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection; small joint or bursa (eg, fingers, toes) , Let me know what you think.
> 
> Nidhi M, CPC



Agree! 20600 would be the best code.

COderguy is correct, 20552/3 is for muscles, not joints.


----------



## coderguy1939

Thank you all for your input.


----------

